# Casing size for brats



## diyelker (Jan 18, 2013)

I have some 21mm casings that I have no plan for.  I'm thinking these are too small for venison/pork brats?  I'm fixing a batch of brats this afternoon and I'll use these if y'all think they'd work.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 18, 2013)

Those are pretty small for brats. That'd be more like breakfast sausage size. It wouldn't hurt to use them though.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 18, 2013)

Commons brats are usually stuffed into medium hog casings.

There are some brats such as Nuremberg bratwurst that are stuffed into smaller casings ~ that size.



~Martin


----------



## diyelker (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Yeah that's kind of what I thought.  I ran down the road to das schlaut haus and picked up some hog casings.  I'll stuff those babies after bit.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see them


----------



## boykjo (Jan 19, 2013)

21mm are hot dog casing size... I would get 32-34mmn for brats


----------



## couger78 (Jan 19, 2013)

boykjo said:


> 21mm are hot dog casing size... I would get 32-34mmn for brats


Yessir.


----------



## diyelker (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry for the fuzzy phone pic but that's all I've got on this one...

I've used hog casings a couple of times before, but for whatever reason, these were bigger.  I didn't care for them.  I guess I'll have to keep shopping.  The new recipe blend worked well though...and I had my helper who was excited about helping.  The butcher shop (aka the garage) is a cool 35 degrees right now.  Time to do some more work.  Oh ya, this was my first attempt at tying in threes...it needs some work, but I was surprised at just how easy it was.  It also made it easier to cut them apart.  They're all vac sealed and in the freezer now...all 20 lbs worth!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks good!!
Yeah, those are definitely some large casings!



~Martin


----------



## diyelker (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree...too big.  They weren't even stuffed to the max either.  Not sure if I just got a fluke batch or what.  I'll be eating them nonetheless.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 19, 2013)

wow looks great


----------



## mincemeat (Oct 13, 2016)

What type of brats are they they look amazing


----------

